# windshield (wiper) noise I maybe have finally



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

found out myself what it is...after testing the wipers and breaking the things, having them replaced new, the sound continued  . told dealer about noise and I still heard it that night after picking up my car. So, last night, I lifted the wiper off the glass and still heard the noise slightly. It seems to be my windshield actually, and the wiper resting on the glass makes it worse??????? On a sunny day above 40 degrees I dont seem to hear it. But on a cold day I hear it, and I hear it every night... What I thought "may" have been an easy fix (wipers), now its not . I hate this.... :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

What kind of noise is it? If it's a "swoosh" sound that's perfectly normal, the blades are just doing their work. Do tell, do tell... =)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Do you get the noise when you use the wipers, or just when driving?

Mine make noise as they clean the windshield and I am pretty sure is normal.

Patrick


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

OH NO, I know what both of you are talking about!! I wish it were a whoosh, this is while driving, no rain...I hear a tap tap tap like someone tapping there finger nail on the windshield the entire time I am driving


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *OH NO, I know what both of you are talking about!! I wish it were a whoosh, this is while driving, no rain...I hear a tap tap tap like someone tapping there finger nail on the windshield the entire time I am driving   *


Maybe you are hearing things? 

Or something wants in? 

No, seriously, that is a strange thing. Is one of the wiper arms lose, wiper lose or something? Are you sure it is outside and not inside?

Anyway, good luck tracking that one down. :dunno:

Patrick


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

*Windshield Trim???*

I had a similar problem on my 2000 Mustang GT. It was the plastic vent trim that is between the hood and the windshield. It was really annoying and only happened when the conditions were just right (buffeting). Apparently some of the clips that hold it on were missing. Once they figured it out, it never returned. My 2002 330i is *still* on order so I'm not certain if it has the same type of plastic piece on it.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Trim???*



jdlsc said:


> *I had a similar problem on my 2000 Mustang GT. It was the plastic vent trim that is between the hood and the windshield. It was really annoying and only happened when the conditions were just right (buffeting). Apparently some of the clips that hold it on were missing. Once they figured it out, it never returned. My 2002 330i is still on order so I'm not certain if it has the same type of plastic piece on it. *


hmm, not sure how to go into that  btw, we have looked at the arm and replaced the wiper blades, still there


----------



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

Does the rattle go away when it rains?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

bmw325xi said:


> *Does the rattle go away when it rains? *


Not sure about that one....I will listen next time it rains.....do you think it goes away in the rain?


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

Try removing the wipers altogether and see what happens.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I was going to remove the entire thing, arm and all. BUT when I took the nut off, you also have to have a special tool to pry the arm up!!!!! So w/o a dealer visit, I cant do it...I tried once and broke one of my blades..and of course that was out of my pocket!  :thumbdwn:


----------

